# Teaching a newbie to fly fish



## SashaT (Feb 3, 2014)

A while back I was contacted via private message (on another site) about possibly fishing with somebody that was new to fly fishing. After several messages back and forth I decided to just give him my cell as it was easier than trying to log in and check messages. We were able to plan a trip for Sunday the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] to a river that is not too far from town. I was thinking this was the perfect place for somebody that is new to the sport to have a fun day.

The alarm went off at quarter to seven, about fifteen minutes later I received the call saying that he was on his way. Once at my house we got all the stuff packed up and headed out; stopping for a quick bite to eat at the drive through. The drive was relatively short and before long we were at the river.














Once we were rigged up and a few pointers we headed down to the water. We both fished the same run, after a short time I hooked into my first fish.












A short time after that it was fish number two time.




















After the second fish, I suggested that we switch places so that he could try to get his skunk off. I said that it would seem that they are hanging a bit lower in this run than usual today. Not too long after switching his skunk was off. It was pretty cool to see the excitement of the first fish, after a little bit of a battle this nice looking brown was landed.







Shortly after releasing his first fish, the sun decided to show up. This was a nice welcome as it was quite cold and I know knocking ice off your guides every three casts sucks for me let alone a new fly fishermen. 







Next up was my turn.







We stayed a bit longer with him getting a total of five fish to hand and one LDR. At this point I suggested we check out some other spots on the river. We drove to and fished several spots; however, none of them produced anything. At this point I said that we could either call it and go home or we could go back to the first spot and see if he could get a few more before we took off for the day. Well we ended up heading back to the first spot.

While we were back at the first spot he hooked up with a fish. While he was fighting it, I said that it would be cool if we got a double. At that point I had one take mine too and we both landed these good looking fish. 

Mine











His













By the end of the day he had nine total to hand and two LDRs; all in all not a bad day at all.


----------



## Bytesback (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds like a fun day! My father fly fishes pretty regularly in the summertime, but I have never gotten the knack for it. I'm a rod and reel type of guy


----------



## AlanO (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice water and fish... I spent 3 weeks fly fishing around West Yellowstone in October, every thing was perfect except for




P1080930zaza by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

:madmad:


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 3, 2014)

LDR ???


----------



## RichieT (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like you had a great day. Nice fish, beautiful scenery, and a newbie with some good fish. I'm a fly fishing merit badge counselor with the boy scouts and the last thing I would want (other than an injury) is a skunked newbie. Thanks for the picts!!


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 3, 2014)

Those are some shmexy browns.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 3, 2014)

You had a good day. (Even a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work!)

Here in NB the sport fish season only opens in mid May - only 3 1/2 months away.


----------



## weepete (Feb 3, 2014)

I assume it's Long Distance Release. 

Long Distance Catch and Release is a practice by skilled fisherman which involves letting the fish go at much greater distances than normal, without handling the fish. This is not only kinder to the fish, but also kinder to the angler as it enables the fisherman to count it towards their total despite the fish getting nowhere near the net


----------



## SashaT (Feb 3, 2014)

weepete said:


> I assume it's Long Distance Release.
> 
> Long Distance Catch and Release is a practice by skilled fisherman which involves letting the fish go at much greater distances than normal, without handling the fish. This is not only kinder to the fish, but also kinder to the angler as it enables the fisherman to count it towards their total despite the fish getting nowhere near the net





You assume correctly, LDR= Long Distance Release... LOL at your definition of LDR, I am going to have to start to use it instead :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice write-up and some lovely trout! LDR, yes, long distance release which actually entails playing the fish for a bit. I've fished a lot over the years, and a good LDR can actually be rewarding, especially if it's from a really prized fish like a winter steelhead on the fly, or a massive brown or any cutthroat over, oh, let's say 16 inches (where I live).

But there are other terms too: "On-n-Gone", which is like a take, then a headshake or two, and an immediate loss of the fish. 

And also "drive-by", which is a take or strike, but which results in absolutely NO hookup.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2014)

I always thought that LDR was a way to say that the fish got off.

Wets?


----------



## SashaT (Feb 4, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I always thought that LDR was a way to say that the fish got off.
> 
> Wets?



That it is!


Nymphing, most of the fish taken were on midge emergers in black size 20. A couple came up on copper johns size 16 and a few liked the mercury zebra midges in red, size 18-20. I was going to throw some streamers but never got around to it.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 4, 2014)

It seems like I have more and more reasons to explain my husband how TPF is a great place to be a part of...


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> It seems like I have more and more reasons to explain my husband how TPF is a great place to be a part of...



Your avatar could be a shot of my wife many years ago.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 4, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like I have more and more reasons to explain my husband how TPF is a great place to be a part of...
> ...



let me see her now, let me see her now... She's pretty right?


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Strawberries make her smile.


----------



## RichieT (Feb 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Nice write-up and some lovely trout! LDR, yes, long distance release which actually entails playing the fish for a bit. I've fished a lot over the years, and a good LDR can actually be rewarding, especially if it's from a really prized fish like a winter steelhead on the fly, or a massive brown or any cutthroat over, oh, let's say 16 inches (where I live).
> 
> But there are other terms too: "On-n-Gone", which is like a take, then a headshake or two, and an immediate loss of the fish.
> 
> And also "drive-by", which is a take or strike, but which results in absolutely NO hookup.



Good definitions, Derrel. We call drive-bys when you had a really good day already, then you cut the hook 1/2 way down the bend. You still have to work for the hook-up, but after a second or two they're gone with minimal impact.


----------



## Josh_Houchin (Feb 4, 2014)

I enjoyed the thread.  I took up the sport two years ago and it has quickly become one of the most fulfilling activities I pursue.


----------



## SashaT (Feb 4, 2014)

Josh_Houchin said:


> I enjoyed the thread. I took up the sport two years ago and it has quickly become one of the most fulfilling activities I pursue.





Thanks!!!

It is a fun sport for sure, I have been at it for about a decade and still enjoy every moment I'm on the water.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 5, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Strawberries make her smile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65997



I think two of us should get together and smile at strawberries together. I love them also


----------

